# EeeK i think my RAT is in labor



## planetjenessa (Aug 23, 2012)

you may or may not know, but besides a bunny
i also have 3 rats, and a chinchilla.

I got kawaii from a local pet shop, one that i trust. 
well i thought she was a HE but she is a SHE lol

well when i got her, thinking she was a boy, i put her in the cage with my 2 males... and comes to find out, she was a girl and got preggers. I think she is in labor?!!! its about time since there only preggers for 20-24 days. This week marks the last week, that is if i bought her preggers, if my males got her pregnant then maybe in a week or 2 - shell be having babies. 

At least i think she is in labor, i hope not sick.

I been preparing myself since i found out she was a girl, she got herself a new home, pink everything. separate from the boys. 

Does anyone else have a pet rat? or chinchilla?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, i don't know anything about rats, sorry! Please let us know how everything goes though!!! ray:


----------



## Anaira (Aug 23, 2012)

ooh, exciting! I was lucky enough to be around when my girl went into labour, so I was tip toeing around nervously the whole afternoon! Keep us updated!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

I've kept rats for years (aren't they the smartest most snuggly pet on earth?!) 

The good thing is rats are fabulous moms! You can handle the babies from day 1 and should every day. You need to separate the sexes at 5 weeks or else you'll end up with LOTS of pregnant rats.

For future reference, male rats have HUGE balls and NO NIPPLES. If there is no balls and nipples, It's a girl.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 24, 2012)

Aww.  You should post pictures when she has them! I have four pet rats and one I am babysitting for school. The four I have are 2 girls and 2 boys, one of the boys and one of the girls are the kids of the other girl. Lol. When we got them they were all in the same cage, thank god they weren't pregnant! I can't wait to see your babies. :3


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 24, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 24, 2012)

Any updates? Do you know when your rat is due?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 24, 2012)

How do rats give birth? do they nest too? this is pretty interesting.
I'm scared of rats... i'm a big chicken! lol


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 24, 2012)

UPDATE: 
This morning when i work up, kawaii has passed 

It happen so sudden, i thought she was in labor from the way she was acting, (never had a sick rat, and ive kept more then 10 rats in my life) Last night, she was breathing hard, sleeping in her nest she made, all the signs on labor.
Now im thinking she must of had a URI ? im not sure, I only had her for about a month, so it was sudden  

She was my first female rat, i normally keep boys since there more cuddly & attached. But i fell in love with her at first sight, ran to the store i bought the boys cage- just to get her own.

So no babies  
about 20-30 mintues ago before my boyfriend left for work , we buried her, along with her favorite chew toy & her oatmeal tube. 
R.I.P KAWAII


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 24, 2012)

MyBabyHasPaws wrote:


> How do rats give birth? do they nest too? this is pretty interesting.
> I'm scared of rats... i'm a big chicken! lol




Rats give birth...umm the same way all animals do, i guess ;/ 
there some videos on youtube!

Yes they nest, as far as my rats go, they always build a nest (boys & girls) give them nesting material and they have a ball! 
but being pregnant they nest & hoard food- up until days before birth. Theres also videos on youtube of nesting.

Trust me, i was always scared of rats when i was younger, then i came across a video of a rat on youtube, for 3 weeks that was all i watched RAT videos, so i got my first rat years ago, and fell in love. I will ALWAYS ALWAYS keep rats i can not live without them. 
there sweet, loving, smart, cuddly, kinda like a dog. 
IF somthing was to happend to my other animals, i most likely would not get another one, but i will forever keep rats.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 24, 2012)

I think that will be on my list for my night time computer browsing. rats and nesting, cool!

I'm scared of getting bit! My friend had rats and she would go to school with some wicked bites and scratches, and my mom would NEVER even dream of letting me have one.. now, its the same scenerio with hubby, go figure lol


----------



## whitelop (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Thats very sad.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 24, 2012)

MyBabyHasPaws wrote:


> I think that will be on my list for my night time computer browsing. rats and nesting, cool!
> 
> I'm scared of getting bit! My friend had rats and she would go to school with some wicked bites and scratches, and my mom would NEVER even dream of letting me have one.. now, its the same scenerio with hubby, go figure lol



Be warned, when watching rat videos i BET you, you will fall in love!!! 
Out of all the rats i ever had, my rats NEVER bit me, not once, scratches well only by accident, they will climb on me and slip. Un like my bunny, she scratches me  & im not sure if its an accident. 
My rats licks me! they know the difference between food vs finger


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 24, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Thats very sad.



Thank you, it means a lot. 
she was my first female rat, still getting used to me. 
What hurts the most is, well she didn't really like being held, she was independent unlike my boys, last night, i was near her nesting cage, she couldn't breath. 
i opened up the cage, she put her paw onto my hand - as if she knew she knew she was dying & didnt want me to let go... then she crawled onto my shoulder. & stayed there. 
it was soooo sad, i broke down into tears, she never stood still when she was healthy she always like to explore.  im going to miss her, already looking for breeders in my area.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry!! But at least she bonded nicely with you before she went. I hope you find a good new rat!! :'(


----------



## Anaira (Aug 24, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry.  How old was she? If she was young, maybe the babies were too big for her to deliver? I don't think an URI would kill that fast, you would have had more symptoms like raspy breathing. Unless she got pneumonia or something.. I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 24, 2012)

So sorry (


----------

